# en frío



## Lizzyd

*"una bomba de calor con recuperación de calor de 1,5 MW en frío"*

I'm having trouble with this sentence, especially the "en frío" bit. My attempt is " a heat pump with heat recovery of 1.5 MW cold"

The context is air-conditioning systems. Can anyone help me????


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Lizzyd!*

My suggestion is as follows:

"a heat pump with a power recovery of 1.5 MW in cooling [phase]".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm no HVAC expert, but it's hard for me to see why you would want to recover any heat if you were operating in AC mode ("cooling [phase])". And the original does say "calor," so translating that as "power" seems like a stretch. Do you have any more information?


----------



## mhp

Benzene said:


> Hi *Lizzyd!*
> 
> My suggestion is as follows:
> 
> "a heat pump with a power recovery of 1.5 MW in cooling [phase]".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Benzene



I agree.


----------



## k-in-sc

Really? What's your reasoning?


----------



## mhp

k-in-sc said:


> Really? What's your reasoning?


It seems like a reasonable translation to me. I'm not analyzing the underlying meaning from an engineering/physics point of view. Does that answer your question?


----------



## k-in-sc

If the unit is 1.5 MW it must be for industrial use. The recovered heat would be diverted to something else, such as water heating. 
If it's running in simultaneous heat/cool mode, it wouldn't recover as much heat, of course, so that must be why they specify "en frío," which seems to me like "cooling mode" or "A/C mode."
MW is normally a measure of power, obviously, but the original does say "calor," so I'm guessing they're referring to thermal megawatts here. 

What do you say, Benzene?


5.- Operación con Recuperación de calor – Estos sistemas están principalmente en opciones solo frío y bomba de calor lo que nos permiten tener enfriamiento y calefacción con un sólo par de tuberías, pero además existe el modelo con opción de recuperación de calor con tres tuberías para lugares donde se requiera de calefacción y enfriamiento de manera simultánea. En este tipo de sistemas utiliza el refrigerante para llevar el calor de una zona a otra haciendo que el COP de los equipos sea muy alto.
http://www.mundohvacr.com.mx/mundo/2006/07/sistemas-de-refrigerante-variable/


----------



## Benzene

Hi *k-in-sc!*

The performances of a heat pump are expressed through  the value of the COP (Coefficient Of Performance) defined as the ratio among the transferred heat to the carrier fluid and the consumed work (it generally corresponds to the consumed power by the electric motor that drives the compressor).

For the [geothermal] heat pumps the makers declare values of COP equal to 4 (approx.).

That means to produce 4 Thermal KW,  1 KW of electric power is consumed.

So, in the original text is mentioned the term "calor" but its physical meaning, at least for me, is "thermal power".

Recovered heat is a thermal power [recovered] in cooling mode.

In my post, I understood the adjective "thermal”.

This is my own opinion, maybe I could be wrong.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## k-in-sc

This is getting confusing! It's true that usually they express it as a ratio or an efficiency percentage rather than a straight figure, don't they? But I still don't see why you would translate "calor" as "power."


----------



## Benzene

Hi *k-in-sc!*

You are right!

I apologize for my misunderstanding and consequent confusion.

In fact: the unit for the amount of energy transferred by heat in the Units SI is the joule (J),

The unit for the rate of heat transfer is the watt (W = J/s).

So, the term "calor" means surely "heat" and no "power" at all.

I thank you to for your more precise information.

Bye,

Benzene


----------

